# Newbie....How long to run PCT for?



## Dr.Progress (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I just ran my first cycle of Test Cyp for 12 weeks and I am currently running Nolvadex as PCT but I was curious to when I can run my second cycle.  I've heard 10/12 weeks or more.  Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 28, 2015)

Time on cycle plus pct equals time between cycle.


----------



## angelo212 (Jul 28, 2015)

I always read time on cycle and time on PCT is as much time as you need to be off before starting again. So 12 weeks plus 4 weeks PCT is 4 months. Plenty of time to get the nuts back if there gone and cholesterol levels good again and liver values if there out of wack like mine are after a simple 12 weeks of Test. 
 I do 2 cycles a year but just moved to Florida from NY-NJ so I'm thinking of just staying on with low dose test after a cycle and stay on that until my next cycle. Hey, suns out guns out. Shirt stays off here.


----------



## KushCausedComa (Nov 10, 2015)

This is the way i would recomend or get some hcg and you may be able to run a again in 6 to 8 weeks



angelo212 said:


> I always read time on cycle and time on PCT is as much time as you need to be off before starting again. So 12 weeks plus 4 weeks PCT is 4 months. Plenty of time to get the nuts back if there gone and cholesterol levels good again and liver values if there out of wack like mine are after a simple 12 weeks of Test.
> I do 2 cycles a year but just moved to Florida from NY-NJ so I'm thinking of just staying on with low dose test after a cycle and stay on that until my next cycle. Hey, suns out guns out. Shirt stays off here.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 10, 2015)

KushCausedComa said:


> This is the way i would recomend or get some hcg and you may be able to run a again in 6 to 8 weeks



No. 

10char.


----------

